

Show HN: Lugg – Your on-demand mover - jordanbrown
http://appstore.com/lugg/lugg

======
fiatjaf
Ok, here's a better link: [http://lu.gg/](http://lu.gg/)

~~~
fiatjaf
That's a nice URL, but I still don't know what does it do. Is it really
necessary to have an iPhone?

~~~
smt88
Uber for movers

------
fiatjaf
I wanna know what is this, but your link only takes me to the iTunes download
page.

